

Decrypt message, win 1 free year of killer web hosting - cardmagic
http://blog.phpfog.com/2010/12/16/php-fog-contest/

======
rnicholson
Answer has been posted - [http://blog.phpfog.com/2010/12/16/we-have-a-winner-
of-the-fr...](http://blog.phpfog.com/2010/12/16/we-have-a-winner-of-the-free-
php-paas-hosting-contest/) (hello world)

------
getsat
I like that they use nginx as an asset host and not also as a reverse proxy in
front of Apache.

Xerxes and Slowloris still rule supreme.

------
someone_here
User Popcorn: you are being censored. All your comments are dead on arrival.

~~~
makmanalp
You keep saying this. I wonder if it's helping much. There's probably a reason
banned people don't know they are banned.

